# Macromedia flash 8 button help!!?



## ruben123jr (Apr 13, 2007)

ok this is the issue, i made a button when i preview it in html it worked fine except for a thing when i clicked it it didn’t go to the indicated url this is the code i use: inv_btn.onRelease = function(){
getURL("http://gnome.deseloper.com", "_blank");
};


----------



## ruben123jr (Apr 13, 2007)

...........................................................


----------



## DJ-Zep (Mar 11, 2006)

@Ruben: I've been noticing your posts. Please be more patient. We are doing this for free and have personal lives. You are not the only member of the forum that needs help. This is a warning. If you continue your impatient and rude posts, we will have no choice but to suspend you.

As for your query: Are you positive there are no spelling mistakes?


----------



## ruben123jr (Apr 13, 2007)

DJ-Zep said:


> @Ruben: I've been noticing your posts. Please be more patient. We are doing this for free and have personal lives. You are not the only member of the forum that needs help. This is a warning. If you continue your impatient and rude posts, we will have no choice but to suspend you.




grove already told me this i really need a answer for my thread


----------



## Grove (Jun 21, 2005)

I have and it clearly hasn't worked?

I haven't used flash for a while now but if I remember correctly its a on release function. Try the following code:


```
myBtn_btn.onRelease = function() {
 getURL("http://www.macromedia.com", "_blank", "GET");
};
```


----------



## jeff182 (Aug 30, 2010)

Hello all! Great forum!

Similar issue here except ... I have 2 buttons, same click code (w/ diff urls of-course), 1st works as expected, 2nd links to the url of button 1. very perplexing.

The only difference is button 1 is a movie clip and b2 is a standard button.

Any help would be great.


----------

